# Need help to gain



## jamesbaa (Mar 31, 2010)

Im currently sitting at 80kg's and have been for a month or 2 now, im 5ft 10 and fairly lean in build but i want to start gainig muscle mass (doesnt everyone)

Would anyone mind taking a few minutes to look over my training program bellow and also my diet plan to see where i need to change my program to start seeing gains?

Training Plan

Every excersis involves 3 sets of between 10 to 8 reps

Day one chest and tri's

Flat bench

Decline bench

Incline bench

Chest fly's

Dips

Tricept pull down bar

Tricept pull down rope

Day two shoulder's

Over head shoulder press

Front dumbell raises

Side dumbell raises

Upward row preacher bar

Shrugs

Reverse cable fly's

Day three back and bicepts

Seated row

Latt pull down

Lower back sit machine

Preacher bar bicept curls

Dumbell curls

Cable machine curls

Day four Legs

Squats

Leg press

Hamstring curls

Leg extensions

Calf raises

Daily Diet

Breakfast

Animal pack tablets

scrambled eggs for breakfast (4 eggs)

2 slices of toast

Pre lunch

hurricane XS protein shake

1 bannana

Lunch

Ether a 4 egg omlette, tin of tuna sweet potato, steak and sweet potato

Dinner

Steak with stilton, onion, peppers, sweet potato

or

Chicken stir fry

or

Salmon and veg

or

steak stew

0% fat greek yougart and fruit

Before bed

Hurricane XS protein shake

Only diffrence on a training day is post work out i have a glass of anabolic halo to help recovery


----------



## jamesbaa (Mar 31, 2010)

got myself an iphone calorie counter, been putting in what iv been eatting over a few days and im averaging around 3000Cals, 100g fat, 210g carbs and 200g protein

Anyone give me any advice on my diet and training program?

Help much appreciated

James


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

increase calories by a 1000 if u intend on gaining, make sure they are clean tho


----------



## jamesbaa (Mar 31, 2010)

I was looking into mutant mass or critical mass shakes, would this be a good idea? Think the critical mass is around 900calories per shake


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Why you no deadlift?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

jamesbaa said:


> I was looking into mutant mass or critical mass shakes, would this be a good idea? Think the critical mass is around 900calories per shake


Yea def mate anything with more calories would help u gain just make sure you dont eat them too late otherwise will get fatter! And u need to deadlift if ur serious of gaining overall size!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

> Im currently sitting at 80kg's and have been for a month or 2 now, im 5ft 10 and fairly lean in build but i want to start gainig muscle mass (doesnt everyone)
> 
> Would anyone mind taking a few minutes to look over my training program bellow and also my diet plan to see where i need to change my program to start seeing gains?
> 
> ...


Have you.looked at Rippetoe starting strength. Really good to gain muscle mass and simple too


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jamesbaa said:


> I was looking into mutant mass or critical mass shakes, would this be a good idea? Think the critical mass is around 900calories per shake


900 cals of sugar no doubt so not the best. You'd be better off making your own shake, whey of your choice, milk, oats, banana, olive oil and nut butter... Decent sources and could easily top 1000 calories



Barbell [URL=mafia:2575550]mafia:2575550[/URL] said:


> Yea def mate anything with more calories would help u gain just make sure you dont eat them too late otherwise will get fatter! And u need to deadlift if ur serious of gaining overall size!


How?

The time he eats will make no difference to fat gains overall calorie intake will


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

You're probably over training. Do 3 days a week, cut out most of the machine and isolation exercises and do 2 sets of each exercise aiming for 5-8 reps - if you can do more than 8 its time to increase the weight. Add this with another big meal each day and strive to get stronger and add weight to the bar each week and you should definitely start growing.

How long do you currently spend training in the gym (excluding warming up)?


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

Get rid of most of the machine and isolation exercises and throw at least 2 sets of deadlifts in per week. Some weighted chin ups/press-ups would be a great addition too.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> 900 cals of sugar no doubt so not the best. You'd be better off making your own shake, whey of your choice, milk, oats, banana, olive oil and nut butter... Decent sources and could easily top 1000 calories
> 
> How?
> 
> The time he eats will make no difference to fat gains overall calorie intake will


consuming calories later in the day will be more likely stored as fat becasuse the body's metabolism is slower!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

A calorie at 9am is still a calorie at 9pm. You can only get fat if you consume more calories then you burn


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> A calorie at 9am is still a calorie at 9pm. You can only get fat if you consume more calories then you burn


That's not true. I'm on 4000 calories a day and do no cardio. I'm not getting fat. The weight I'm gaining is lean


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Nocarbs:2575926 said:


> That's not true. I'm on 4000 calories a day and do no cardio. I'm not getting fat. The weight I'm gaining is lean


To gain you will have to eat at a surplus yes, but to say you will get fat if you eat at night is ridiculous


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> To gain you will have to eat at a surplus yes, but to say you will get fat if you eat at night is ridiculous


I agree with you on that. I wake up and eat at 2am. Eating times doesn't matter and your right it's rubbish I was making comment on you saying if he eats more calories he will get fat. That's not true but as you have now pointed out that eating more calories is the only way to gain but doesn't mean he will get fat


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> I agree with you on that. I wake up and eat at 2am. Eating times doesn't matter and your right it's rubbish I was making comment on you saying if he eats more calories he will get fat. That's not true but as you have now pointed out that eating more calories is the only way to gain but doesn't mean he will get fat


I could have worded it better by saying gain weight but i was Quoteing a post where the poster said eating at night can lead to fat storage. The essence of my point was excess calories will lead to fat (weight) gain not the time calories are consumed.

I think we're both saying the same thing tho

Looking good in the Avi too man


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> I could have worded it better by saying gain weight but i was Quoteing a post where the poster said eating at night can lead to fat storage. The essence of my point was excess calories will lead to fat (weight) gain not the time calories are consumed.
> 
> I think we're both saying the same thing tho
> 
> Looking good in the Avi too man


Yes your wording was the bit that let you down haha. Weight gain is much better as weight gain can be either from fat or muscle. Which I have gained weight through muscle not fat 

But yes we are on the same page now


----------



## jamesbaa (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guy's, i usually train for around 50 minutes with my current plan!

Never really tried deadlifts, I tried a couple of reps the other day (light weight 50kg's) just to get the form right, i was gona start

putting a deadlift set into my back day and see how it goes.

Does anyone have a good 1000cal shake receipe they could post up?

Also how much cardio would you guy's recommend as a warm up before hitting the weights?

James


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Blend the following which works out at about 1000

Your protein blend 2 scoops

2 bananas

Asda frozen fruit a handful

2 tablespoons of peanut butter

Greek yogurt 2 scoops

Flaxseed

100g of rolled oats


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> Blend the following which works out at about 1000
> 
> Your protein blend 2 scoops
> 
> ...


 :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## jamesbaa (Mar 31, 2010)

cheers mate thanks for that, really appreciate the help


----------

